# Looking for Graphic Designer



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

i am fairly new to this site.

I don't know if I'm in the right spot. If this is not the right forum I apologize.

We are looking for a Graphic Designer/Illustrator for t shirt designs.

If you can refer anyone please email us at [email protected]

-JP


----------



## boston24 (Dec 4, 2009)

i am not sure if you are in the right place but i can tell you one thing no one knows where you are located. Location may strike an interest.


----------



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Peter.

I am in the San Francisco Bay Area area (Northern Cali).

Is there a regional forum here I'm able to check out?

Thanks again.


----------



## boston24 (Dec 4, 2009)

From how i understand the site is more for resource information. People here share there knowledge and experience. Not saying that you cant find a designer that needs a job. You should try out craigslist and post there but it may cost some $$ but that is directed more for regional search and people search all kinda of stuff there if you did not know.


----------



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## chromemarble (Jul 2, 2013)

freelance artist available
pm me or email [email protected]


----------

